# Pics from GTi International 2010



## Clarke (Nov 11, 2006)

Just a few quick pics from GTi International this year 2010 .... enjoy!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Very nice pics but me thinks you have a fetish for wheels.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Clarke (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks! just quick snaps as I wasnt getting paid !


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Clarke said:


> Thanks! just quick snaps as I wasnt getting paid !


Some great photography there. What was the deal with the green MKI with 'TDI' badges?!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Clarke said:


> Just a few quick pics from GTi International this year 2010 .... enjoy!


I did mate, thank you! 

Some great cars there and it looks like the fashion for polished split rims is coming back so I might get my Abts out for summer and stretch some Toyos... 8)

I love the care and attention people have paid to detail.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Clarke (Nov 11, 2006)

MrHooky said:


> Clarke said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! just quick snaps as I wasnt getting paid !
> ...


There was a TT with a TDI lump as well as some other tricks... got loads more pics these are only a few could put them up if there is further request...

Storm developments 400-600 hp monster 3.2 T generated interest...to say the least!


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

Clarke said:


> Just a few quick pics from GTi International this year 2010 .... enjoy!


Thoes wheels sure suit the QS: Gotta be a whole lot easier to clean too.... I'm liking it.

Cheers for the pics, though I agree: You got a serious wheel fetish going on there.... lol.


----------



## Clarke (Nov 11, 2006)

Thats Yellows QS its very nice sounds like a dream...hes done some nice mods but retaining QS OE Style! 8)


----------



## awesome_andy (Jul 4, 2005)

Some really nice photo's there mate, good work 



MrHooky said:


> Some great photography there. What was the deal with the green MKI with 'TDI' badges?!


Its been around for a couple of years now i think. Was on Forge's standa about 2 years ago i think. Was originally a 150/180 2wd and had the diesel conversion with a hybrid turbo on it. Its a really nicely done conversion and the car is immaculate!


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

Fantastic pics>


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

donss said:


> Clarke said:
> 
> 
> > Just a few quick pics from GTi International this year 2010 .... enjoy!
> ...


Glad you like them my plan was to keep the qS look but fit 19s and yes they are a bit easier to clean


----------

